# Is Allah God?



## Bandguy (May 6, 2007)

I am not a big fan of either of the Caners, but I thought this recent article by Emir Caner was very interesting, thought provoking, and well done:

http://www.bpnews.org/BPFirstPerson.asp?ID=25477


----------



## BobVigneault (May 6, 2007)

You really thought that through Trevor. Brief but very informative. Thanks. 

I've thought a lot lately of the name the Moses heard after he asked God "Who shall I say sent me?" 

The response would have been two very quick and short sounds that would barely have constituted an actual word. It would have been something like, "i-yi" with 'i' as in 'it' only much, much shorter in duration. If you take too long to say it then you've said it wrong. If you have to think too long about saying it then you've got it wrong. It's as if the name that God gave, that actually stands for his essential being, is devoid of any imagery whatsoever. This is consistent with the 2nd commandment. We have other names which describe his perfections and powers which are pregnant with imagery but the name of referral seems to be a just that, an accommodation of referral that allows us to acknowledge God's existence and that's all. 

We must look to the other names of God to measure the meaning behinds God's attributes and discover a portion of his essence, nature and power.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 6, 2007)

Trevor would be right about the semantics. But to say Christains and Muslism worship the same God, however, as many politically correct sages like to do only strikes at the heart of clear Bible teaching, and the one truth faith.


----------



## Bandguy (May 6, 2007)

Of course, Trevor is correct about the semantics. I am wondering, however, if he actually read the article since Caner actually dealt with almost all those issues in it and clarified the danger of going beyond mere semantics as some American theologian named Kimball has. You are right. Arguing over semantics is not, as Paul Pressler would say, a Hill on Which to Die. Standing against ecumenicalism and going beyond mere semantics is a hill upon which to die.



> Ahmer Muzammil asserted, "I believe that whoever believes in one Allah (God) without any partners, sons, daughters or incarnations, whether they are Christians, Jews, Muslims, or whoever they might be, they all believe in the same Allah (GOD) that we do and that Jesus, Moses, Adam, Noah, and Mohammad called masses to the same GOD."





> When Baptist scholars like Charles Kimball state, "The name for God *in Islam*, in Arabic, is Allah. This is not another god. This is the God. It's the same God that Jews and Christians are talking about," Southern Baptists must ardently stand against such theological heresy. For the sake of ensuring that the Gospel is preached faithfully and biblically, it is imperative that Southern Baptist leadership stand united on this crucial and non-negotiable issue. While Kimball and other prominent Baptists are creating confusion with a corrupt notion of the One True God, SBC leaders should draw a line of separation from them by boldly affirming that He is Father, Son and Holy Spirit, and rejecting the grave theological error that others are promoting.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 6, 2007)

What Trevor says is right. I have been serving an Arabic congregation for three years now; the teaching they receive is Presbyterian, and both the WCF and the SC are in Arabic (with Scripture proofs). The name for God is Allah, as it also is in their Bible (the Smith-Van Dyke version -- very close to the AV). The Allah they worship is the Triune God of the Bible; His name is also Jehovah.

It is like we might speak in English: The "God" of the JWs, and the "God" of the Mormons is not the Biblical God. The "Allah" of the Muslims is not the Allah of the Arabic Christians. 

The revelation of "Allah" Muhammad received was false, as is also the case with the false "Gods" received by other religions and cults.

As Trevor put it, both "Allah" and "God" are generic names; only the Bible uses these names in truth.

Steve


----------



## SRoper (May 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Jack Chick taught me that Allah is the name of the Arab moon god. I thought Chick tracts were well researched documents, and now you guys have to cast doubt on them.


----------



## bookslover (May 6, 2007)

Good posts on the etymology of words for God.

Is Allah God? Theologically, of course, the answer is "no" - since the word "Allah", for most people, is associated with Islam.


----------



## caddy (May 7, 2007)

If you can't trust a "chick" track, what's a man to do ! ?  





SRoper said:


> I'm pretty sure Jack Chick taught me that Allah is the name of the Arab moon god. I thought Chick tracts were well researched documents, and now you guys have to cast doubt on them.


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2007)

SRoper said:


> I'm pretty sure Jack Chick taught me that Allah is the name of the Arab moon god. I thought Chick tracts were well researched documents, and now you guys have to cast doubt on them.


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Trevor. That was good.

(this is why I like the PB, on a good day I actually learn something!)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 7, 2007)

Speaking as a former missionary Kid in an Arab-Muslim country, fulminations against the arabic word for deity (allah) generally make me shake my head.

Context is everything. If someone in America says "I believe in God, or Jesus" *not even THAT is enough information* for us to know much. If someone in America or some country outside of the Arab world says "I believe in Allah," I'm going to have even LESS reason to think he's talking about the One true God I believe in. Why? Because this is not the Arab world. Context.

"Allah" outside the Middle East is the "identity" of the Islamic god. Distinguishable from the One true God. The Living God goes by many names and descriptors just in the Bible. We need the BIBLE to define him. And what the Bible defines as God explains him thoroughly. And what the Bible says about him is DIFFERENT from what all the other gods say about themselves. And the Bible also says that all those competing gods are figments, lies, and idols.

The True God want's his Bible translated--so that everyone has his NAME in their language. The Muslims want everyone to learn how to read Arabic--so they can name this god in the "superior" language.

Arab Christians know who the Deity is, who Allah is: he is the Triune God of Scripture to them. And He is NOT the deity their muslim neighbors conceive of; the allah of Islam is the "no such thing" described by Paul in 1 Cor. 8:4.


So... in the *context* of Caner's article, Caner is right! Allah is not God Almighty, Jehovah, Father & Son & Spirit, Alpha & Omega, etc. The article is attacking syncretism, or the melding of religions into a meaningless mush of truth and error. There is no "three great monotheistic traditions." Judaism on one side is deficient--it is NOT the _faith_ of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob (Jn. 8:56). Islam on the other side is deficient--it is a religion that has rejected the faith of Abraham, Isaac, Jacob, and the Lordship of Jesus (Rev. 1:18). Christianity stands alone. So no, "Allah" *in a western context* is the god of Islam, and a false god; he is not the One and Only God.

Just remember the context. And never take the context for granted. Always explain which God, or Allah, you're talking about.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 7, 2007)

On the OTHER subject of this thread: in case you missed it...

(ATA News Service, Lexington, April 30, 2007)
Jacques Chicklets (a.k.a. Col. Slanders) was recently voted "Most Popular Theologian-Comic" for the 10th consecutive year, as announced at the recent MTV-Gospel Music Channel Banquet. This live-televised "Reality-TV" event allowed virtual participation in the meal all over the country. As hundreds tuned in, sitting down with their TV dinners on their couches, they were encouraged to pick up their phones and submit their opinon-votes on slates of candidates in various categories. Chicklet was in contention with writer, director and VeggieTales creator Phil Vischer (a.k.a Bob the Tomato) and Mike Nawrocki (a.k.a. Larry the Cucumber).

Other categories includ---

(article credits: Peter Parker, Jimmy Olsen)


----------

